# New Lelit Elizabeth owner questions



## ajo

Hi All,

I've recently upgraded my Lelit PL62 TEM to an Elizabeth V3 and I'm quite enjoying the machine so far, I did come across some things, that are a bit unusual for me.

First off, I always thought the Elizabeth an automatic alarm when the water tank is empty, however I had it once or twice that the tank was empty but the machine did not do anything. The only alarm I get is when the tank is missing.

Second, whenever the machine is turned on the pump is activated for a second or two. This is annoying because I want to use a timer clock to turn on the machine 20 min before my alarm goes off, however, with the pump would wake me up before the alarm. Is there a way to turn that off?
I've also noticed that the during the heat up phase the an overpressure valve is venting some steam, which I never had with my old Lelit.

Last but not least, I'm not very happy with the portafilter handle and the steam knob. I know that there are various portafilter handles, but is anyone aware of nice steam knobs that might work, ideally made out of (dark) wood?


----------



## DavecUK

ajo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've recently upgraded my Lelit PL62 TEM to an Elizabeth V3 and I'm quite enjoying the machine so far, I did come across some things, that are a bit unusual for me.
> 
> 1. First off, I always thought the Elizabeth an automatic alarm when the water tank is empty, however I had it once or twice that the tank was empty but the machine did not do anything. The only alarm I get is when the tank is missing.
> 
> 2. Second, whenever the machine is turned on the pump is activated for a second or two. This is annoying because I want to use a timer clock to turn on the machine 20 min before my alarm goes off, however, with the pump would wake me up before the alarm. Is there a way to turn that off?
> 
> 3. I've also noticed that the during the heat up phase the an overpressure valve is venting some steam, which I never had with my old Lelit.
> 
> 4. Last but not least, I'm not very happy with the portafilter handle and the steam knob. I know that there are various portafilter handles, but is anyone aware of nice steam knobs that might work, ideally made out of (dark) wood?


 1. From memory it's normal

2. Your'e probably running with the steam boiler on and when the water cools it contracts, often going below the autofill probe tip...this would cause a brief autofill on power up. Turn off the steam boiler after your last use for a latte...and it may well autofill before you shut it off for the night.

3. Sounds normal (What model was your old Lelit, if it was a single boiler non HX, then there is no expansion valve to hiss and close).

4. No....someone could make a little money of they made one. I have been searching for a suitable metal knob on ebay, but no luck yet.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

ajo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've recently upgraded my Lelit PL62 TEM to an Elizabeth V3 and I'm quite enjoying the machine so far, I did come across some things, that are a bit unusual for me.
> 
> First off, I always thought the Elizabeth an automatic alarm when the water tank is empty, however I had it once or twice that the tank was empty but the machine did not do anything. The only alarm I get is when the tank is missing.
> 
> Second, whenever the machine is turned on the pump is activated for a second or two. This is annoying because I want to use a timer clock to turn on the machine 20 min before my alarm goes off, however, with the pump would wake me up before the alarm. Is there a way to turn that off?
> I've also noticed that the during the heat up phase the an overpressure valve is venting some steam, which I never had with my old Lelit.
> 
> Last but not least, I'm not very happy with the portafilter handle and the steam knob. I know that there are various portafilter handles, but is anyone aware of nice steam knobs that might work, ideally made out of (dark) wood?


 Welcome to the forum.

first: Visual alarm on empty tank: if you put the empty tank in the machine, do you get the low water sign? If you do, then you have a problem with the float or the sensor. If not, I get the tank was NOT empty. most likely the hose is just a tad short, so the sensor didn't kick in, the tank wasn't empty but the hose, being too short, was out of water. The hose / gauze should touch the bottom of the tank. If you take the top of the machine, you'll see if you have some slack hose to spare (you should). Simply pull a little bit more hose. If you don't, just be creative and extend the hose with a bit of silicone tubing and a connector.

Second: man... you need earplugs. 😂😂😂😂😂 - this is behaviour in any machine. As the water cools down inside the machine, the level probe inside the steam boiler will detect it's not fully filled up. Therefore, as soon as you turn it on, he sensor will detect boiler not full and fill it it up by activating the pump for a few seconds. This is absolutely normal, and is applicable to all auto fill machines (pretty much all HX or DB machines). You can however mitigate that by either: forcing a refil of the boiler before you go to bed, e.g.: turn the machine on, the boiler will fill if required and then turn the machine off). The other way is to turn the steam boiler off before the last thing you before you finish using the machine for the day. This can be done, as aim sure you know, by turning the ECO function on, just press the plus button for about three seconds. Now you also know why the other machine you had never filled up the boiler by itself. Moreover, I checked and I cannot find a Lelit machine called PL62 tem. I can find the PL62 (Mara, HX) and the PL41 TEM.

third: the venting is normal. It's the vacuum breaker making sure when the water boils above 100C inside the steam boiler, the valve shuts as soon as the pressure is positive and a vacuum doesn't form. During that process, a bit of water and steam is vented out of the boiler and diverted to the drip tray. Again, this happens on pretty much most HX and DB machines. If your precious machine didn't do this too, then it's most had a Single Boiler Dual Use machine, e.g. PL41TEM.

last but not least: you can much a new portafilter which suits your taste. It's just a standard E61 portafilter. Re: steam knob, you can just pry it out carefully and replace with something you want. Some people replaced with potentiometer knobs. I don't know of anyone who makes those.


----------



## ajo

Thank you both to your replies. Seems like my previous single boiler (it was indeed the PL41 TEM, I had a typo in my initial post) was a bit more basic and a bit more quiet... But thanks for the explanations, I can work around that.

As for the sensor, I completely emptied the tank yesterday and the display definitely didn't show that it was empty.


----------



## ARN22340

I have just put Dave C's settings (using the video) into the new office Elizabeth, but every time I turn it off and then on as Dave does after setting the Prg (as in the video) it just drains the water through the head.

Then when I check the settings again it has reverted back to factory settings... what am I doing wrong?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

ajo said:


> Thank you both to your replies. Seems like my previous single boiler (it was indeed the PL41 TEM, I had a typo in my initial post) was a bit more basic and a bit more quiet... But thanks for the explanations, I can work around that.
> 
> As for the sensor, I completely emptied the tank yesterday and the display definitely didn't show that it was empty.


 Maybe your float is stuck? check the tank. the bottom of the tank has two sensors: a presence sensor in the middle and a water level sensor to the left - if it's like the Elizabeth. If you press the sensor in the middle and put a magnet on the sensor to the left, then the empty sign should show. (I'm assuming it's a similar design to the Elizabeth, but I never seem your machine, so may be totally not the case).


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

ARN22340 said:


> I have just put Dave C's settings (using the video) into the new office Elizabeth, but every time I turn it off and then on as Dave does after setting the Prg (as in the video) it just drains the water through the head.
> 
> Then when I check the settings again it has reverted back to factory settings... what am I doing wrong?


 In short: Whatever you are doing, you are resetting the machine to factory settings by pressing and hold the "+" button. (or the "-", not sure).

you need to press BOTH plus and minus together, turn the machine on and KEEP holding it until you see the the first parameter, which should be KPc. If you press the plus button by itself (or the minus, not sure) you will be resetting the machine. If you reset the machine, the machine will purge 500ml of water through the group. place a container under the group and let it do its job, and make sure the tank is full.


----------



## ARN22340

MediumRoastSteam said:


> In short: Whatever you are doing, you are resetting the machine to factory settings by pressing and hold the "+" button. (or the "-", not sure).
> 
> you need to press BOTH plus and minus together, turn the machine on and KEEP holding it until you see the the first parameter, which should be KPc. If you press the plus button by itself (or the minus, not sure) you will be resetting the machine. If you reset the machine, the machine will purge 500ml of water through the group. place a container under the group and let it do its job, and make sure the tank is full.


 Thx MSR, I will go through the process again of updating to Dave C settings, turn it off, then back on to let it run the 500ml out into a jug. I am guessing it is then it saves the settings?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

ARN22340 said:


> Thx MSR, I will go through the process again of updating to Dave C settings, turn it off, then back on to let it run the 500ml out into a jug. I am guessing it is then it saves the settings?


 They are independent processes. It DOES NOT do that every time you want to go into the advanced settings. You are doing something wrong.

So, let it do it's initialisation process. Then go, use your machine. Then, turn it off and change the PID settings. But remember: In order to get into the advanced settings, you need to press and hold both buttons, + and -, until you are fully into the advanced settings. If you release before hand, it will reset itself. It's very annoying.

each setting is saved when you change them.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@ARN22340 - If after all of the above you are still experiencing this... It would be better for you to video the process so we know exactly what's happening. 👍


----------



## DavecUK

The press the + button on it's own when powering up the machine and it resets to factory settings.....gicars little joke (It's really easy to have only the plus pressed rather than both pressed).


----------



## Inspector

Done that mistake once, never again 🤣


----------



## ajo

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Maybe your float is stuck? check the tank. the bottom of the tank has two sensors: a presence sensor in the middle and a water level sensor to the left - if it's like the Elizabeth. If you press the sensor in the middle and put a magnet on the sensor to the left, then the empty sign should show. (I'm assuming it's a similar design to the Elizabeth, but I never seem your machine, so may be totally not the case).


 It seems that the water sensor on the left doesn't work. If I press down the sensor in the middle for a couple of seconds it immediately switches on. So I assume thats not normal and I should contact Lelit?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

ajo said:


> It seems that the water sensor on the left doesn't work. If I press down the sensor in the middle for a couple of seconds it immediately switches on. So I assume thats not normal and I should contact Lelit?


 Sorry I think I lost track of what's the issue here. The sensor in the middle is a pressure sensor. If it has pressure- i.e.: the tank is on it, then it will close and will detect presence. The one on the left is activated by a magnet that floats on the side of the tank.

If you lift the tank, you will see the "water warning sign". If there's no water in the tank, same again, but because the one on the left is not activated/close.

Is the tank the right way around? Otherwise, I'm sorry, I don't understand what you want. A video would be great.


----------



## Mikey finn

What can you recommend for cleaning the water tank? The hole at the top is so small i cant even get a flask brush in there, admittedly i keep up with cleaning the group, filter& basket and back flushing every week, but do not regularly clean the water tank, i think its due i can see a couple of black dots in there and i know its not direct from my water supply. Iv been nervous of using chemicals incase they taint the tank and affect taste. Any recommendations.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@Mikey finn - I use soapy water and washing up liquid. Milton solution is also recommended.


----------



## Mikey finn

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @Mikey finn - I use soapy water and washing up liquid. Milton solution is also recommended.


 So you just swill it out? is there any specific cleaning utensil you use that can fit inside to wipe it out abit more thoroughly.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

You can try this...


----------



## ajo

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Sorry I think I lost track of what's the issue here. The sensor in the middle is a pressure sensor. If it has pressure- i.e.: the tank is on it, then it will close and will detect presence. The one on the left is activated by a magnet that floats on the side of the tank.
> 
> If you lift the tank, you will see the "water warning sign". If there's no water in the tank, same again, but because the one on the left is not activated/close.
> 
> Is the tank the right way around? Otherwise, I'm sorry, I don't understand what you want. A video would be great.


 Unfortunately, my camera is acting up right now, but I'll try to rephrase. I was originally trying to do what you previously suggested



> If you press the sensor in the middle and put a magnet on the sensor to the left, then the empty sign should show.


 First of all, I removed the water tank from the machine and started some "manual" tests

If I don't press the "middle" sensor, the presence detector for the tank it shows that the tank is missing, so it behaves as expected.

If I manually press the middle sensor (without inserting the tank), the error disappears, as for the machine there is no float to indicate that the water is low.

If I move a magnet to the sensor on the left to simulate the (I assume magnetic) float, the error message should appear again, as it would indicate too little water in the tank, however, this does not happen. So my assumption is, that the detector of the float does not work as intended, is that correct?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

ajo said:


> So my assumption is, that the detector of the float does not work as intended, is that correct?


 I would assume so, yes.

Try this:

- Machine in eco mode (we don't want the machine to trigger a refill!);
- remove the tank;
- press the presence detector in the middle: at this time, the LCC should report all is good;
- with a magnet (a fridge magnet, would do the trick I think) place it on the left, to try to mimic the float. At this point, the LCC should report low water.

If it's still a problem, then you might have an issue. Maybe a disconnection somewhere? I'm not sure.

Good luck!


----------

